
Favorite game varies widely from state to state, says Google Trends - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/10/favorite-us-games-2019-fortnite-dota-league-of-legends.html
======
KingMachiavelli
Without knowing how popular each games are _relative_ to each other this
doesn't mean much. Most of the games listed are either new or very popular so
its possible each game varies by a few percent between states.

